# Anyone got an ADAC-Camping Card?



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Has anyone out there used the ADAC Camping Card? I believe it has discount advantages for certain european sites.

Does it come as part of the general ADAC membership or is it separately available?

If you've used the ADAC-Camping Card I would appreciate hearing about your experience.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Do you mean ACSI, ADAC I believe is an insurance system for breakdown etc I could be wrong though.

Ron


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

No, I'm looking for experience with an ADAC CampingCard.

ADAC is a similar organisation to ASCI, Caravan Club, Camping & Caravanning Club etc but it's German.

They offer breakdown insurance and some other benefits, one of which appears to a CampingCard scheme.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Have a look here, but you will need Google Translate or similar. Have not used the card but have seen their logo on many camp sites here in Spain

http://campingfuehrer.adac.de/home/index.php


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm a member and they didn't give me one. Mind you I can't read the literature they send me. Not seen anything like a discount card though.

Dick


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

HI. I have just had a look at the above site and translated it with the Google translator and part of the booking process is a box to tick for the ADAC discount so I guess there are savings to be made.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just seen this post as I was about to put up a heads-up to ADAC card holders.

We have ADAC insurance on the van and, with it, a free ADAC Plus card each. Until recently we'd only used them to get discounts off various items both in UK and other European countries. Any outlet displaying the "Plus/ ABC Europe" logo participates- including, for example, service stations for food and drink.

However, what we only latched onto in Spain recently - and then France- is that there are campsites who will give a substantial discount to ADAC card holders, in the same way that ACSI discounts are available. The discount meant we were paying 15 euros per night- less than ACSI.

If you have an ADAC card then flash it !

G


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

That's interesting about the ADAC Plus Card, thank you. 

From my reading of the ADAC website though, I believe that the ADAC Camping Card is avialble through the website for those who only wish to use it as a camping site discount card, much like an ACSI card.

I've yet to hear, though, from anyone who has bought the ADAC CampingCard and used it in the same way as you would an ACSI card.


----------

